# [NetBeans 5.5] Einstellen der Javaversion für Kompilieren



## frager (30. Apr 2007)

hallo, ich habe gerade ein jar file mit netbean 5.5 erstellt und wollte es auf konsole starten. allerdings muss ich für 1.4.2 kompilieren. wie stelle  ich das ein?

danke!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2007)

Klicke mal auf den Tab "Projects", um die Projekte anzuzeigen.
Klicke dann auf dein Projekt mit der rechten Maustaste.
In dem sich daraufhin öffnenden Kontextmenü klickst du auf "Properties".
Im Project Properties-Fenster klickst du links im JTree (Baum) auf "Libaries".
Auf der rechten Seite des Fensters stellst du dir nun in der JComboBox ("Java Platform") die gewünschte SDK-Version ein, mit der du kompilieren willst.
Klicke nun auf "OK" am unteren Fensterrand.
Fertig.


----------



## Guest (30. Apr 2007)

hi, ich hab java 6 drauf, will es aber unter jre 1.4.2 laufen lassen. ich kann an der beschriebenen stelle nur java 6 auswählen....aber abwärts kann man doch kompilieren, oder?

grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2007)

Ja, das geht. Dazu musst du den Source Level auf die gewünschte Versionsnummer stellen.

Klicke auf den Tab "Projects", um die Projekte anzuzeigen. 
Klicke dann auf dein Projekt mit der rechten Maustaste. 
In dem sich daraufhin öffnenden Kontextmenü klickst du auf "Properties". 
Im Project Properties-Fenster klickst du links im JTree (Baum) auf "Sources". (sofern noch nicht aktiv)
Auf der rechten Seite des Fensters stellst du dir nun in der JComboBox ("Source Level") die gewünschte SDK-Version ein, mit welcher der Code mindestens kompatibel sein soll. 
Klicke nun auf "OK" am unteren Fensterrand. 
Fertig.


----------



## frager (2. Mai 2007)

hi, hab ich und trotzdem kommt das hier:

_
C:\>java -jar voctrainer.jar >log.txt
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError:
r/Main (Unsupported major.minor version 50.0)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Sour
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Metho
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Sourc
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
_

liegt doch daran, oder? wenn ich java-version einegebe kommt:

_
C:\>java -version
java version "1.4.2_03"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_03-
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2_03-b02, mixed mode)
_

beim source level hab ich 1.4 eingestellt....sollte doch also gehen??

danke!!


----------

